# Human Terrain Teams



## 7point62 (Feb 8, 2010)

Have any of you worked with HTTs? If so, is this something that needs to be expanded? Or are they largely ineffective? I don't think I would have wanted any anthropologists humping along with me in the boonies...from what little I know about it, it seems like kind of a Larry Lightbulb idea that the Dept of the Army latched onto. On the other hand, I _can_ see the need for civilian risk-takers from DoS to accompany COIN units...but old professors isn't what I'd envision.


----------

